# Porter Cabel UST stair tread jig with router



## AKWood (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a like new Porter Cable UST stair tread template with the original router my dad bought in the sixty s still in the box. Does anyone know the value of this thing? It weighs about forty pounds. Like I said it is like new in the box. My dad used it to build one beautiful set of oak stairs and put it away for all these years. I am not sure if a lot of finish carpenters use something like this anymore. Thanks.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know the value but I do remember they are quite expensive. I built one from 3/4 plywood and have used it several times. Although I don't use it often it sure is handy a housed stringer makes a nice job. I might be interested in your jig if you are looking to sell.


----------



## niccc995 (Aug 7, 2013)

Im interested in stair template jig if you still have it for sale. I sold my stringer machine 6 months ago and now have a couple of jobs coming up i want to do. Please email me or call 845-687-6217.


----------



## niccc995 (Aug 7, 2013)

Im interested in stair template jig if you still have it for sale. I sold my stringer machine 6 months ago and now have a couple of jobs coming up i want to do. Please email me or call 845-687-6217.

-nick brown , [email protected]


----------

